# Use old t-shirts to make a 5 strand braid-in rag rug



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

This is part 1. This is a detailed tutorial I made to teach how to make a runner 5 strand braid-in rag rug using yarn made with t-shirts. I have over 80 video tutorials on rag rug making. I hope a few of you will find it interesting. My YouTube channel is Erin Halvorsen


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Erin! I have been saving my old T-shirts forever and have all sorts of colors now. I want to make some chair pads or an oval rug to go by my kitchen sink. I probably won't get to any of this until after the New Year. What is the best size to cut the T-shirt strands into? For like all purpose strands.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Instead of braiding I crochet them.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

That's what I was thinking of doing too MoBookworm!!! How wide do you cut your strands? 1 inch? What size hook?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

COSunflower said:


> That's what I was thinking of doing too MoBookworm!!! How wide do you cut your strands? 1 inch? What size hook?


I cut them 1.5 inches I,J,K hook. Usually which ever one I come across first.
Have gone up to 3 inch strips then had trouble with my hand, decided was too bulky.


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

COSunflower said:


> Thanks Erin! I have been saving my old T-shirts forever and have all sorts of colors now. I want to make some chair pads or an oval rug to go by my kitchen sink. I probably won't get to any of this until after the New Year. What is the best size to cut the T-shirt strands into? For like all purpose strands.





COSunflower said:


> Thanks Erin! I have been saving my old T-shirts forever and have all sorts of colors now. I want to make some chair pads or an oval rug to go by my kitchen sink. I probably won't get to any of this until after the New Year. What is the best size to cut the T-shirt strands into? For like all purpose strands.


I agree. 1.5 " is a good over all width to cut your t-shirt yarn. I have a video that shows how to cut it in one long strip. I also prefer to crochet instead of braiding. I just like to give people different options on making rag rugs. I hope you give it a try and have fun.


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I cut them 1.5 inches I,J,K hook. Usually which ever one I come across first.
> Have gone up to 3 inch strips then had trouble with my hand, decided was too bulky.


The smallest hook I use is an N. I prefer 14 mm to 21 mm. It is much easier on your hands and forearm. I also use and 8.5" hook in length to add comfort as well.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Instead of braiding I crochet them.


Yep, me too


----------

